# SC senator moves to legalize Med. MJ



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2007)

*Senator moves to legalize medical marijuana*

*By JIM DAVENPORT*
Associated Press

COLUMBIA SC - A Berkeley County senator whose first wife suffered a painful death wants the state to legalize medical marijuana use.
State Sen. Bill Mescher of Pinopolis says the issue has been on his mind for about 20 years. "My first wife died of lung cancer - a long agonizing death," the Republican lawmaker said.
A doctor said marijuana might help ease the pain and nausea from chemotherapy, but South Carolina law wouldn't allow it, Mescher said.
People won't let dogs die with that kind of suffering, Mescher said. "It's been on my mind ever since," he said.
Mescher said he isn't optimistic about the bill's chance given the drug's reputation. "But it's a benign, benevolent help for people in agony or excruciating pain," he said.
Dr. Capers Hiott, a Wedgefield ear, nose and throat specialist, was the Legislature's doctor of the day Tuesday. He said he has his doubts about medical marijuana use.
"It would have to have tight controls," Hiott said. "I don't know that we're to the point it can be controlled."
And he's worried that people will begin advocating for using other currently illegal drugs to relieve pain. 
"There are a lot of things out there that can make you happy," Hiott said.
The South Carolina Medical Association hasn't taken a position on Mescher's bill, said Todd Atwater, the group's chief executive officer.
"There are physicians on both sides" of the issue, but the association hasn't gone through its formal process of coming up with a position, Atwater said.
The American Medical Association has adopted policies that call for more research into medical marijuana use and for administering marijuana's active ingredient without smoking it. 
Until the research is completed, the AMA advocates keeping it classified as a tightly controlled and dangerous drug that should not be legalized for sale or possession.
The Washington-based Marijuana Policy Project says 30 states have medical marijuana laws. Since 1996, 11 states - including Alaska, California, Hawaii and Maine - have enacted laws that remove criminal penalties for people who grow, possess or use marijuana with a doctor's approval.


----------



## fatman (Feb 1, 2007)

if we all got together and all turned our selves in with a joint at the same time n day it would screw up the system.all the courts would b screwed.no time for any real crime cases...........lmao


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 30, 2007)

not really. just the goverment would be so much richer do to all the money we would have to pay for court fees. lol


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 31, 2007)

the bad thing is no matter how many states legalize it....untill the feds legalize it anyone can still be busted under federal law for growing and posession..........I hope everyone here does their part and votes in every election they can and also donate to those who are for legalizing pot


----------



## theyorker (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, it's a move in the right direction.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 1, 2007)

Hightimes.com lists some pro-legalization politicians.  
    As for voting, sure, I like to vote.  I don't think its the best way to effect change though.  And though no one has said it, one thing that's always bugged me are those who will say, if you don't vote, you can't complain.  As if not voting somehow means you no longer have any human rights.  There are many ways to voice yourself, and voting is arguably the least effective.  Because when you vote, particularly for the higher offices, they're all dirty.  Choosing the lesser of two evils is still choosing evil, and I honestly think that the vast majority of people vote for someone they really don't want, but they'll be damned if they vote for that other son of a *****.  What the hell kind of choice is that?  An American election.
     I'm not against voting though.  It would be nice to see a good, old fashioned American Communist run though.  Up against a real dyed-in-the-wool Libertarian.  Though each exists within the umbrella of the 'two' parties we have, I'm tired of the Donkey/Elephant wars, the homogenized, oh-so-careful politics.  It's looking lame right now with all these Senators angling up for the race.  At least Gore has a sane, non-political issue.  Well, if you believe in science anyway.  I love how those bought-and-sold types attack Gore, as if he we making this **** up.  Daily we have reports of international scope, brimming with scientists, warning about the climate change.
     Well we all know one plant at least that could help enormously....


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

A repug said that lol jk! Well that's great one more step in the right direction! I used to live in Columbia S.C. would be great to see my pops one day vaping one lol, never happen! Peace, 55


----------

